# Unique fish, needs a proper home ASAP



## Sealife Central (Dec 28, 2013)

Every now and then we are shipped something we didn't order.
This fellow needs a good good home ASAP with someone who will care for him properly. Give us a call 519-652-6100

Scientific Name:
Cetoscarus bicolor
Ease of Care:
Moderate
Approximate Arrival Size:
Small: 2 to 3 in.; Medium: 3 to 4.5 in.; Large: 5 to 6.5 in.
Approximate Full Size:
30 inches
Recommended Aquarium Size:
100+ Gallons
Temperament:
Semi-Aggressive
Diet:
Omnivore
Reef Safe:
No

Bicolor Parrotfish,
Cetoscarus bicolor, is a beautiful and intriguing fish that is best reserved for large, fish-only aquariums. Growing to over 30 inches in the wild, the Bicolor Parrot begins life as a brilliant white fish with a wide, sweeping orange band down in the area between the eye and the dorsal fin. Orange and black markings on the dorsal and caudal fins help this fish show its true splendor of color. Though it will not bother soft corals, it will chew chunks from stony corals with its beak-shaped mouth as it grazes for algae that may be growing on the skeleton of the coral. In the home aquarium, Parrotfish require multiple daily feedings of a varied omnivore diet that should include great portions of algae and seaweed sheets. Meaty frozen preparations should eventually be accepted as would a high-quality pellet food. Due to its thin volume, flake will likely not satisfy the appetite of this rabid-eater. Basically peaceful, it will rarely bother other fish (with the possible exception of other Parrotfish) and will even disregard invertebrates. It is not caught for food by natives of its indigenous areas because its flesh has been associated with ciguatera. This is a poisoning caused by ingesting fish contaminated with ciguatoxin and is characterized by gastrointestinal and neurological symptoms. Other than by consumption, this fish poses no threat to humans. With proper space and diet, the Bicolor Parrot can grow into an aquarium favorite with its grand swimming movements and active personality.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazing fish. This would be perfect in a large tank. 

If it doesn't work out you might want to contact Ripley's


----------



## Sealife Central (Dec 28, 2013)

yes, I'm thinking that too. I will ensure he gets a good home one way or another


----------

